
Punkbit – a slick Hacker News reader - ayabee
http://hackernewsreader.punkbit.com/
======
BubRoss
This is a brand new name obviously made just to post this with the original
title of 'wow this is a cool hacked news reader'. This is some side project
and it is somewhere between a demo and total nonsense.

It had a title that seems to assume people can't tell when someone didn't
'just find' a page and are trying to pretend they aren't trying to promote
their own stuff.

~~~
bussierem
It's also equally likely this is someone who has lurked on HN for a long time
and after making this decided to finally make an account so they could share
it, and didn't know the etiquette around using "Show HN" versus just posting
the site.

Hanlon's Razor: Never attribute to malice that which can be adequately
explained by [ignorance].

Wheaton's Law: Don't be a dick.

~~~
heldrida
Just found out that my sister posted this. This wasn't supposed to be shared
and no, I didn't in any form or shape tried to promote any work, etc. Or
pretend to be somebody else. The project was an experiment and was created as
a code challenge after an interview. and design or whatsoever was not a
requirement. So decided to take the time to experiment and in any way was my
decision to use the hacker news api. Also just worked on it for a few hours to
have something to show to the company and no other intention than that. Thanks
for insulting me, nice of you!

------
chrisMyzel
I see a big Y, a small (scroll?) animation, the rest is WSOD

